# Birth at 65



## lallieth (Feb 12, 2008)

MY FRIEND GAVE BIRTH AT 65.

With all the new technology regarding fertility recently,  a 65-year-old friend of mine was able to give birth.

When she was discharged from the hospital and went home, I went to visit.

"May I see the new baby?" I asked.

"Not yet," She said  " I'll make coffee and we can visit for a while first."

Thirty minutes had passed, and I asked, "May I see the new baby now?"

"No, not yet," She said.

After another few minutes had elapsed, I asked again, "May I see the baby now?"

"No, not yet," replied my friend.

Growing very impatient, I asked, "Well, when can I see the baby?"

"WHEN HE CRIES!" she told me.

"WHEN HE CRIES?" I demanded. "Why do I have to wait until he CRIES?"

"BECAUSE I FORGOT WHERE I PUT HIM. O.K.?!!"


----------



## Into The Light (Feb 12, 2008)

:lol:


----------

